# We need a rule that says that threads be closed after a certain period



## Krestent (Dec 15, 2009)

Such as 2 months with no posts.

Discuss


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 15, 2009)

yes!1 is agree! they should be removeagagdfj


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2009)

Why do you suggest this?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't like necro-resurrecting as the next guy, but I guess you can't really do something like that, as sometimes it's not a bad idea to bump a thread just to ask another question.
If every noob would do that, the forums would be a lot more cleaner, without a lot of dupe threads like "I CAN'T SETUP MY r4!!1".

Too bad that most of the times threads get bumped for a stupid reason


----------



## ` regret . (Dec 15, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Why do you suggest this?



My reason for agreeing is because people go back and revive threads and they don't even know it, self lock will save the mods a lot of time


----------



## Fluto (Dec 15, 2009)

no i read a thread from 1 year ago and it really helped me


----------



## Krestent (Dec 15, 2009)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> no i read a thread from 1 year ago and it really helped me


Ummm....That's not what we're talking about.  Locking threads prevents people from POSTING on threads that were last posted on a year ago.


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

No, they need to stay open so if someone ever needs more help on the same thing he/she doesn't have say everything over again in a new topic.


----------



## Krestent (Dec 15, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> No, they need to stay open so if someone ever needs more help on the same thing he/she doesn't have say everything over again in a new topic.


What?!?!?  If the thread is outdated than they'd need to explain everything anyway!

And BTW what's with your info saying "Banned!"


----------



## TheWingless (Dec 15, 2009)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> And BTW what's with your info saying "Banned!"


It's a custom title you can make (or any other title as you wish) after like 500 posts. To actually be banned, your "member group" would probably be "Banned!"


----------



## Krestent (Dec 15, 2009)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> tattar8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, it's custom.  It had me confused for a while.  I know about custom banners.


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 15, 2009)

Why would you do this? The reason why GBAtemp has a lot of post counts and slowdowns is because we don't lock the threads so people can spam and increase the traffic. This will result into more money from ads.


----------



## Krestent (Dec 15, 2009)

Example:  A while ago I saw a dead thread about someone asking for help with softmodding their wii with cIOS rev2(!!!!!) from mid 2008, I think, and then someone posted the reply this month, "Follow xzxero's guide"


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 15, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> No, they need to stay open so if someone ever needs more help on the same thing he/she doesn't have say everything over again in a new topic.
> 
> Why don't you make it so before posting in an old thread a warning comes up with something like...
> 
> WARNING​"You are about to post in a thread over _XX_ months old. Posting in old threads needlessly can get you banned."


----------



## Krestent (Dec 15, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I like that better!!!


----------



## Elritha (Dec 15, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer that idea, minus the bit with the banning, but a warning would be good.


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 15, 2009)

Honestly I don't understand why anyone would even give a crap about this subject. If you see an old thread skip it. There's plenty of bad threads that are posted every day. Why not lock new threads that are stupid.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

The notice about an old thread has been used on other forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep in mind though, a bump is only a useless post that updates the thread. If the post is good quality (even reviving an old EoF thread), then there should be no problem with it.


----------



## prowler (Dec 18, 2009)

I think a simple reminder at the top when your posting would be good.
Like this site


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Warning: this topic has not been posted in for at least 30 days.
> Unless you're sure you want to reply, please consider starting a new topic.


I shows up at the top when you start to reply.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I don't like necro-resurrecting as the next guy, but I guess you can't really do something like that, as sometimes it's not a bad idea to bump a thread just to ask another question.
> If every noob would do that, the forums would be a lot more cleaner, without a lot of dupe threads like "I CAN'T SETUP MY r4!!1".
> 
> Too bad that most of the times threads get bumped for a stupid reason


That.


----------



## Krestent (Dec 15, 2009)

Such as 2 months with no posts.

Discuss


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

What's the general staff view if there was a situation where a good thread exists, and bumping it would be a service to GBAtemp?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 18, 2009)

a warning would be fine at the top of the page.

no need to lock topics. sometimes its feeable to post in old topics to prevent the creation of a new one.


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 19, 2009)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> a warning would be fine at the top of the page.
> 
> no need to lock topics. sometimes its feeable to post in old topics to prevent the creation of a new one.









So true.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> OtakuGamerZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## playallday (Dec 19, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 19, 2009)

Or better give the power to people to close their threads only.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 19, 2009)

I like the warning on the top idea better
There are some cons about locking old topics:

1) It has to be done manually
2) Its different on each board (depending on how popular it is)
3) Some old topics are important


----------



## jeremy506 (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree.


----------

